# Acarichthys heckelii tankmates



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

I have purchased two Acarichthys heckelii that are about 4". I believe them to male and female though not for sure. I will be picking them up in two weeks and am trying to decide if I should put them in a 55 gallon by themselves or in my 150 with other Geos.

I have read that the conspecific aggresion is very high when they are housed in 4' tank tanks by themselves so am leary about the 55. The 150 is a 6'x2' with 8 Geo Redhead Tapajos, 6 Geo Altifrons, 1 pair Cryptoheros Cutteri, a Green Severum and a Pictus Cat. The 150 is decorated with large driftwood and field stone with plenty of hiding places. I think the 150 would be the best place for the A Heckelii but, I am not sure if they will mess with the more passive Geos in there.

I would appreciate any thoughts or experiences others have had before I decide.

Joe


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Acaricthys are really strange when it comes to conspecific aggression: I've kepy adult fish together in realtively small tanks...literally for years with no issues...and then one day have a (I think horny) male off a female or two in no time flat.

I am currently growing out 5 wild fish that range in size from 2" to 5" in a 3' 30 gallon. They're in with some Gymnogeophagus grow-outs and are doing great.

I think that they'd do great with the Geos that you describe above but the Cryptoheros will be much more aggressive and could cause problems.

They're pretty mellow fish normally. I'd put them in a 55g with maybe some Guianacara or Keyholes or some northern Uruguay Gymnogeos (that don't really need much of a cooling period).


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

The Cutteri are going to be moved soon to a 125 with my Nics, Regani and Severums. I do have another 150 with Guianacara and Sajica but, I was planning on adding Thorichthys pasionis to that tank. I think I will put the Heckelii in with the other Geos and just keep an eye on them. Thanks for your input.


----------

